# Smallmouth River Fishing



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

The 3" venom tubes do seem to work better


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

I always start out with a chartreuse 1/8 oz roadrunner with a white curly tail grub. I always take different stuff to try, but some sort of jig with a white body seems to work best every time.


----------



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

I recently started usign some top water lures for bass, around logs and weed edges. Scum Frog and Heddon single blade floater. Just a blast when you see the fish hit!!


----------



## eoswald (Apr 14, 2011)

(i fish the huron river regularly for smallmouth)
1. it depends MOSTLY on the part of the river i am fishing's conditions (e.g. how snaggy is it? current speed. etc.).
2. Anything that mimics a crawfish:
2.1: softbody power chigger
2.2: a tube (brown, green, dark red)
2.3: a hard body rapala that is designed like a crawdad
3. A nightcrawler on a small hook (carolina rigged, under a bobber or behind a crawler harness, etc.)


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

These are all good suggestions, but if you want to keep it real simple you can stay pretty busy with 1/4 oz jigs and black curly tails. If you want fewer snags and less line twist, a white spinner bait is another easy option.


----------



## darling451 (Sep 2, 2012)

Had great luck this summer with Zoom 6" lizards on the Huron River!


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

How are you rigging the zoom lizard?


----------



## darling451 (Sep 2, 2012)

I generally rig a Zoom lizard Texas-style -- but UNWEIGHTED on offset hooks. Works both in river conditions (for smallmouths) and in weedy lakes/ponds (for largemouths). Kinda like this (but omit the bullet-weight):


----------



## hnt4food (Jan 26, 2011)

Dirty water = 5 inch Senkos
Clear water = home made helgramites on 1/8oz black jig

The single fish in the picture with me is a typical smallie caught on a senko in dirty water.
The smallies on the stringer with my son were caught on the helgramites in clear water.
These are pretty much the only baits I need when fishing any of the local rivers.


----------

